# Went camping this past weekend.



## stinkbait (Jul 7, 2009)

My family owns 250 acres bordering the northern part of the county on the Staunton River. There is 30 or more acres on the river flats with lots of river frontage. We have a nice little camp site with a pretty good fishing hole. Usually throughout the day you can catch plenty of small mouth bass. The water was clear and pretty this past weekend. Any way here are some pictures of the trip.


----------



## stinkbait (Jul 7, 2009)

*More pictures*


----------



## KD57 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet !! Nice place the family has. You do any cutting on it?


----------



## stinkbait (Jul 7, 2009)

KD57 said:


> Sweet !! Nice place the family has. You do any cutting on it?



I took along my stihl 011 and did some limb trimming. I also cut up some small trees that we had cut down last year. The were pretty dry and made a good campfire.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 22, 2009)

looking at the water i say that is a good spot for stream trout fish


----------



## stinkbait (Jul 22, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> looking at the water i say that is a good spot for stream trout fish



I have had good luck with small mouth bass, catfish, and some stripped bass, depending on the time of year.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 22, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I have had good luck with small mouth bass, catfish, and some stripped bass, depending on the time of year.



bull cats ?> blue cats ? mud cats ?


----------

